# A trip to remember!



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

This weekend, my cousin and I made 2 "road trips" . One to marysville. There I mainly just followed whyJ and his girlfriend around in her mom's explorer. We then left the girlfriend and made are way over to grayling where we ran into are cousins.

We drove around there, up a few hills and had a ball while we were there. We had a great time for what is was worth. Also, one word of advice. Never complain about the traffic. Find a GPS and take the alternates, you beat traffic

I'll post some pics when I get them scanned.


----------

